# Guppy fry



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So my first ever batch of guppy fry are about 2 months old now! I bought a couple male and female guppies from my local pet store (both females were preggo). The one female died while giving birth, and the second one died after giving birth to about 20 fry. 2 of they fry are bigger than the rest and starting to show a little red on them, but the rest are still colorless and smaller. Is this normal?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jamnigh said:


> So my first ever batch of guppy fry are about 2 months old now! I bought a couple male and female guppies from my local pet store (both females were preggo). The one female died while giving birth, and the second one died after giving birth to about 20 fry. 2 of they fry are bigger than the rest and starting to show a little red on them, but the rest are still colorless and smaller. Is this normal?


Hello j...

Fancy Guppies aren't adult size until they're 6 months old. I keep the tanks very clean and change out half the tank water every week. I also feed mostly frozen brine and Mysis shrimp, bloodworms, beef heart, plankton and krill, but just a little a couple of times a week. The fry should have a bit more, though. I don't feed much flaked or freeze dried, those have additives, but that's just my preference. 

Keep the water pure and feed a good diet and your Guppies will grow and be healthy. Float some stem plants too. I like Anacharis (Brazilian waterweed) and Pennywort. Fish feel more comfortable in well planted tanks.

B


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> Hello j...
> 
> Fancy Guppies aren't adult size until they're 6 months old. I keep the tanks very clean and change out half the tank water every week. I also feed mostly frozen brine and Mysis shrimp, bloodworms, beef heart, plankton and krill, but just a little a couple of times a week. The fry should have a bit more, though. I don't feed much flaked or freeze dried, those have additives, but that's just my preference.
> 
> ...



So are they still too young for color at this point? I have the tank well planted (fake plants, does that make a difference?), and I mix their diet between frozen brine shrimp and crushed up flakes. Should I take the larger ones out? I have been reading that they might be the "dominant" and could be stunting the others...


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

It shouldn't make a huge difference, but plastic plants tend to have sharp edges. And live plants will help with water quality and oxygenate the water. How big is your tank?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

DarkestCloud said:


> It shouldn't make a huge difference, but plastic plants tend to have sharp edges. And live plants will help with water quality and oxygenate the water. How big is your tank?


right now they are in a 10g tank. i separated them from the adult male I have till they are big enough. Going to be setting up my 20g this weekend and putting them in there with the adult I have. Would they be ok at this point? They look a lot bigger than his mouth...


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I had frys dec 15 and put the 2 female back in my other tank with one male and both females died.i should had gave them a day in a breeder cage to rest before putting them back into the tank with the male.the male just ran them all the time.i got about about 50 frys out of both of them and all are doing fine and im keeping a few females and a couple males. looking to give most of them away


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I wouldn't put them with the male until they're about full sized. Even if he can't fit them in his mouth, he might nip or otherwise harass them. About any fish would consider fry a delicious snack.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thats good advice


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jamnigh said:


> So are they still too young for color at this point? I have the tank well planted (fake plants, does that make a difference?), and I mix their diet between frozen brine shrimp and crushed up flakes. Should I take the larger ones out? I have been reading that they might be the "dominant" and could be stunting the others...


Hello again j...

Real plants add to your Guppies diet, but real plants aren't required. I've always kept all my Guppies together in one, large tank. The real plants, especially the floating kind provide a place for the fry and the females to hide.

Feed all your Guppies a little more often and at 2 months the fry are large enough to be with your adult Guppies. If the adults are well fed, they won't bother your fry nearly as much.

Just an opinion, though. This is the way I keep my Guppies.

B


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

DarkestCloud said:


> I wouldn't put them with the male until they're about full sized. Even if he can't fit them in his mouth, he might nip or otherwise harass them. About any fish would consider fry a delicious snack.


Am I just very lucky then ? My Balloon Mollies had about 14 fry 5 days ago & they've all survived. I've left them with the adult fish & let nature take her course thinking that the majority would be eaten & i'd be left with just one or two. The other fish completely leave them alone.

I have Neon Tetras & Harleys in the tank along with the 4 Mollies.

Very odd :ISh_the_Fish:.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Molly Malone said:


> Am I just very lucky then ? My Balloon Mollies had about 14 fry 5 days ago & they've all survived. I've left them with the adult fish & let nature take her course thinking that the majority would be eaten & i'd be left with just one or two. The other fish completely leave them alone.
> 
> I have Neon Tetras & Harleys in the tank along with the 4 Mollies.
> 
> Very odd :ISh_the_Fish:.


I'd say you got lucky! I had to take my female out of the tank right away because she started chasing around the fry. I just put the adult male I have back in the tank with the fry, and he doesn't seem to bother them at all.


----------

